

A monitor with a built-in thunderbolt 2 KVM - shackattack
http://www.dshack.net/2014/05/lg-34um95-thunderbolt-2-4k.html

======
wbond
The author says he wants a 4K display. 4K is 3840x2160 - 8,294,400 pixels.
This monitor is only 3440x1440 - 4,953,600 pixels.

That is hardly more than a 2560x1600 30" display (4,096,000 pixels). By
contrast a full 4K display has more than twice as many pixels as a 30"
display.

Related:

I can't speak enough praises of the Dell UP3214Q. It is by far the nicest
monitor I've ever used and gives full 60Hz with OS X 10.9.3 on a MacBook Pro.
It came fully calibrated from Dell, has a solid-feeling aluminum base, awesome
matte finish and provides a USB3 hub. I was able to grab one from Newegg for
$2200. Now, it isn't TB2, but I'd rather have a nice, adjustable display a buy
a separate thunderbolt 2 dock when one comes out.

For the price I purchased it, it is less than two Dell U3011 or U3014
displays, is better-constructed and doesn't suffer from dual-screen
calibration issues. I don't consider Apple displays viable since they aren't
height-adjustable and only come in a glossy finish.

~~~
shackattack
I'm the author of the post. Good point– it's definitely more of a 2560p+ than
a real 4K display.

I was tempted by the UP3214Q, but 32" just seems way to big for my needs, both
from a desk-space perspective but also because of PPI. What I like about my
retina macbook is that it's 2560x1600 on a 13" screen (227ppi) vs the Dell's
140ppi.

The other win here is just the ease of switching inputs– if there was a
standalone thunderbolt/USB3 KVM, or even a well put together DP2/USB3 KVM I'd
happily buy that. As far as I've seen, though, most KVMs are one or more of:
USB2 only, ugly and clunky, or crazy expensive.

~~~
jrockway
You can just use Synergy. It will turn off the display that the keyboard and
mouse aren't on, so the monitor will hopefully auto-switch to the other input.

Failing that, most monitors have a serial command interface, so you can just
tell the monitor to switch inputs when the keyboard and mouse move to the
other display.

You're right though, there are no acceptable DisplayPort KVMs for less than
$700.

~~~
shackattack
Is synergy smooth enough for gaming?

~~~
wbond
In my experience Synergy is a little wonky. It gets you about 90% of the way
to what you want.

However, for gaming I would think it would be tough - I would think it would
be easy to accidentally switch back to the other machine in the middle of the
game.

~~~
roto
You can hit scroll lock to lock the mouse to 1 screen. As long as you game on
the synergy server machine there is no problems.

------
x3sphere
I have one. It's the best monitor I've ever used. And I've went through a lot
of monitors, including the 4K Dells.

Maybe it isn't an issue on OSX, but with a 4K 32" fonts were too small unless
I upped the DPI in Windows, which resulted in blurry text/icons. Many apps
aren't DPI aware in Windows.

Compared to running the UP3214Q at 125% DPI, I'd also say the total desktop
real estate is similar to the 34UM95.

Also, this LG has the best matte coating I've ever seen on a display.
Completely unobtrusive. It looks semi-glossy but is still effective at cutting
out reflections. My old 3008WFP had such a strong anti-glare coating that it
gave off a noticeable grainy/ sparkle effect on solid color BGs. The UP3214Q
was much better in this regard, though I still wished the coating was lighter.

I also really, really like 21:9 for gaming (FPS are amazing to play on this
thing). I don't really care about 4K anymore, at least not until a higher-res
21:9 display comes out and Windows handles DPI scaling better.

------
seanalltogether
"it's a very compelling alternative to a thunderbolt display, especially for
those that have a lightweight mac alongside a cheap gaming PC"

This is the exact situation I've been trying to solve for awhile now, I wonder
how many other devs have this same issue.

------
finnh
But this monitor is 34", not <=27". Ultra wide screen and only 1440 pixels
high: similar DPI to an Apple Cinema Display but wider (not denser).

~~~
shackattack
Yeah, what I really want is 4k in 24" with this feature-set. The Dell 2414Q is
almost there, but without thunderbolt support:
[http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l...](http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=860-BBCD)

------
nsxwolf
What is daily life like with a monitor that wide? I'd be curious to try it
instead of a dual setup, but the inability to angle both halves of the
monitors looks like it might cause viewing comfort issues up close.

~~~
gatehouse
Someone posted about it on reddit and there was a lot of discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/comments/24qmtf/just_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/comments/24qmtf/just_upgraded_from_x2_benq_24_monitors_to_this/)

Also this video review:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnrxNfxRK_4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnrxNfxRK_4)

One thing to note is that is an IPS panel it has a much wider viewing angle
than an ordinary TN panel. This video demonstrates via camera movement:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWXcNlh85Ps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWXcNlh85Ps)

I'm thinking about getting this screen for my game/workstation but I haven't
decided yet.

------
DanBlake
The upcoming ROG Swift PG278Q is going to be a pretty cool monitor as well-
144hz at 2560x144o and some pretty amazing refresh rates as well

------
L_Rahman
I would almost certainly get this over a Cinema Display at that price range.
Looking forward to reviews of this display.

------
jimmcslim
Are there monitors out there that allow input switching via USB? If the on-
screen menus supported setting one button shortcut access to an input, I'd
live with that, but the generally require some degree of navigation through an
awkward menu.

------
antsar
Your "PagerDuty" link intrigued me, then I got redirected to
[https://www.jobscore.com/employer_login](https://www.jobscore.com/employer_login)

~~~
shackattack
My bad! Here's the actual link:
[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/)

------
bashinator
This has a 21.5:9 aspect ratio, which is kind of terrible compared with the
standard 16:10 if you're accustomed to having lots of vertical space.

~~~
downthehall
Actually it has the same or more vertical space than any monitor you can name
in the sub-4k category. It just has an extra monitor's worth of width.

~~~
supergauntlet
In fact, you can use it as 2 1720x1440 5:4 aspect ratio monitors, which is
better for some use cases.

------
adrianpike
Wow, this looks amazing. Looks like I might be kicking the Apple displays to
the curb.

